# Fantastic and easy to use



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have one and love it!
Hasn't failed me yet and the kids love finding the studs for me. 
It amazes them how it works.

I keep it stuck to a stud location so I don't lose it.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I have one of those electronic ones. I never liked it and the battery it's been long gone. Basically this unit finds the screws/nails the drywall is attached to studs. Am I right? Well then I have an idea: take a rare earth little magnet, put in a, say, sandwich bag, move it across the wall and bingo. I'll give it a try.


----------



## eland (Nov 6, 2010)

I have this too! Super powerful magnets make it really easy to use. Some times more technology is less. I'm sure that the electronic ones will find a stud too. This way you never need to worry about batteries.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been trying to find the studs in my ceiling but the walls are really textured…driving me crazy. I tried magnets and electronic stud finders, and even drills…I am thinking of sanding a small section to text better

Is that crazy?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Yeorwned (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought one on Amazon a few weeks back for a few bucks and I too absoutely love it.


----------

